
Paul Buchheit: blog, v2 - johns
http://paulbuchheit.blogspot.com/2008/12/blog-v2.html
======
mikeryan
Seriously? This is front page news?

~~~
johns
As the submitter, I feel an obligation to defend it. I thought the dissection
(however brief) of blogging vs. microblogging and what he thinks each is best
suited for was interesting. Since he's the founder of a microblogging service,
he would be in a position to provide an insightful viewpoint.

~~~
inerte
He's in a position, but did he provided it? Bush is also in the world leader
spot, does his own people aprove what he does?

I know, karma-whoring with my anti-Bush comment, but there's a point here.
It's like killing your father and fucking your mother for you Freud folks.

"I've decided to blog differently" is not HN material. It's not even _news_,
because he gave very personal reasons for it (and I commented there on his
blog).

Don't follow the person, follow the whys.

------
redorb
I was going to disagree with those negative comments below but then read the
blog and damn; this guy has a freaking ego to think people would want to edit
his ramblings for him in any other way than comical..

~~~
nostrademons
I got the impression that part was very much tongue-in-cheek, and he doesn't
_actually_ expect other people to edit his blog for him. It's very PB-style
deadpan humor.

Though that just goes to show that we need automatic sarcasm detectors on the
Internet, along with a <sarcasm> tag. Then you can be lazy and the compiler
will infer your jokes for you.

~~~
johns
I wonder if it was a reference to this: <http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2008/12/the-
editor-dill.html>

